# Boom box radio



## Mwalsh3074 (Feb 19, 2011)

Am/fm radio has died. It was big and ugly but went on many job sites with me. Had old double cassette player in it. 

I need a replacement. I have different brand cordless tools so brand isn't that important to me. 

Need something that will hold up in dust and heat. 

Would like 110v and battery ability. 

Nothing too small that can grow legs and walk off too easily.

Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I suggest you get something like this without the legs so it will never walk away and you can keep it outside away from dusty conditions,for a few extra $$$ you have an option to purchase a tarp, incase it rains :thumbsup:


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

Big money but big sound! It has 
4outlets
2carplugs
Battery charger 
Mp3 input

And. It plays music from all angles.
This thing rocks. Best job site radio ....period.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

I use a rigid one because I have an iPhone and it has an iPod dock. It also charges my phone all day and I stream pandora Internet radio. Only thing is I wish the flip out iPod dock was a half inch bigger so the phone actually flips inside to be protected the way it was intended for iPods.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the Makita one, it's compact but still sounds great. A disadvantage to it is that it uses a DC wall wart but I never plug it in I just use batteries to run it all the time. The wall wart is not hardwired so it's nice not having the cord in the way.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

my boss got one from Radio Shack recently for like 40$. Construction grade, water proof. It doesn't have battery charging abilities, but it is the best damned little radio we've had.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

heres a run down of the bosch radio. i also have the makita radio and use that in my trailer and it also puts out a nice sound for its size. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/bosch-pb360d-review-87698/


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Milwaukee is the one we used framing. Big sound and it holds up well.

That being said, I have a Dewault.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like you can pick and choose from quite a few, depending on your preference and budget. I didn’t even know that Porter Cable made a jobsite radio.

DeWalt: 
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DC012-...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298220904&sr=1-3

Bosch: 
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PB360S-...ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298220904&sr=1-4

Milwaukee: 
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-279...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298220904&sr=1-1

Milwaukee M12:
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-259...ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298220904&sr=1-6

Makita: 
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-BMR100...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298220904&sr=1-2

Ridgid: 
http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-R8408-...ref=sr_1_8?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298220904&sr=1-8

Porter Cable:
http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-...ref=sr_1_9?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298220904&sr=1-9

Black&Decker: 
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...f=sr_1_20?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298220904&sr=1-20

Vector Power: 
http://www.amazon.com/Vector-Rechar...NENPBO/ref=sr_1_32?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=129822119


----------



## Mwalsh3074 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks to all who posted.

Thought a little more about my original post -- 

While I like the idea of being able to charge cordless batteries, I'd prefer having a 110v plug with size "D" battery power. 

If it had GFI power strip built in all the better. 

if I'm going to job site w/o 110v I do not want to use charged tool batteries to run the radio. 

I'm going to review what everyone posted but with my "above added comments" does anyone have any recommendations? 

I'm most likely going to order off line so I'm going to rely on someone's recommendations.

Thanks for all the comments. Look forward to any other comments or suggestions.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

this is the latest dewalt made in labrador city newfoundland

just a normal boombox with a plywood box painted up to look like its dewalt. jason was going through radios every 6 monhts from dropping em, getting fried from the rain and what not


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the Dewalt and like it. But that Bosch one does look really nice.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a DeWalt, F'en junk IMO. It is tough though, i cant tell you how many times i have kicked it and thrown it because it either will not pick up a station or will lose it after you walk away. And Yes. i even attached a 3' piece of 12ga copper to it for better reception.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> I have a DeWalt, F'en junk IMO. It is tough though, i cant tell you how many times i have kicked it and thrown it because it either will not pick up a station or will lose it after you walk away. And Yes. i even attached a 3' piece of 12ga copper to it for better reception.


You have to connect that 3' piece of copper to the ground screw on the nearest electrical box. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i used to use a 10ft piece of starter strip till i threw the thing in the dumpster:laughing:...Kirk it looks like you have the rare Da walt:thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> Kirk it looks like you have the rare Da walt:thumbup:


Maybe that's because it also stores some of those brown bottles. :jester:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think thats how gatoraid is packaged in Canada Tin


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

The Dewalt radios are complete crap. My guy got one for christmas, hardly uses it and the knobs barely work. The reception is horrible as well. I have the original bosch radio, its ok I guess. The battery charger is ssslllloooowwww so I usually end up pulling out the 30 min charger anyway. The reception of it leaves a lot to be desired but it does sound good. The gfi protected outlets are great as is the cigarette lighter plug. I have never heard of this with anyone elses but mine wont work if its cold, its the strangest thing but if I bring it inside and it warms up or I put a heater on it then it will start working fine. It is a damn tough radio, I use it as a stool all the time, its been kicked, thrown, left in the rain multiple times and it still works perfectly.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

whats gatorade:whistling

as for the dewalt, i know a few guys that have em.... said its dewalt so its the best:no:. finehomebuilding rated it a couple issues ago and clearly stated, bad sound, very little improvements over the old model , very few extras compared to other newer models and way overpriced for what you get


----------

